# Ghost Immobiliser



## Cedaral (Dec 18, 2019)

Just a quick question. I have just purchased a 2016 tt that has two years approved extended warranty. Would having the Ghost Immobiliser fitted invalidate the warranty. I would like to get the extra protection this Immobiliser gives.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Very unlikely, but inform the insurance company.
Hoggy.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Cedaral said:


> Just a quick question. I have just purchased a 2016 tt that has two years approved extended warranty. Would having the Ghost Immobiliser fitted invalidate the warranty. I would like to get the extra protection this Immobiliser gives.


As Hoggy said. Very, very unlikely. My insurance company offers to have them fitted for you if you have a good relationship with them or a more expensive insurance package.

If I can have a steering wheel lock/bolt installed in my car and Audi didn't say a thing. Im sure they wont mind your immobiliser.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

If you have an electrical fault then Audi could refuse based on the fact ghost is installed but if that was the case I'd be getting on the phone to the approved installer.

Declare to insurance but It won't affect you premium.


----------



## Cedaral (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. Definitely going to get one fitted.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

I cannot understand why people want to outfit aftermarket security systems to any modern car with a smart key. This car already has an immobilizer and the different control modules verify all kinds of information with each other and with the key control module using the decryption code from the key. But I guess adding some nonsense that somebody in China designed will definitely keep you safer. :lol:


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

macaddict111 said:


> I cannot understand why people want to outfit aftermarket security systems to any modern car with a smart key. This car already has an immobilizer and the different control modules verify all kinds of information with each other and with the key control module using the decryption code from the key. But I guess adding some nonsense that somebody in China designed will definitely keep you safer. :lol:


You clearly don't know how a ghost immobiliser works then :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe car theft works differently in the US of A but over here one of the most common means of stealing a car is by breaking into the house and getting hold of the keys. So where does that leave your built in immobiliser and encrypted control modules etc.?
Another increasing problem is relay attack where again the standard locking and immobilisation technologies are overcome allowing the car to be stolen. The Ghost system prevents theft by both of these means.


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

This I feel is even better than ghost as I read of a situation where the 5 men who broke in were able to force the ghost sequence out of the owner when the car would not start.

http://www.clifford.co.uk/ProductPages/ ... kJax5.html


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

PJ. said:


> This I feel is even better than ghost as I read of a situation where the 5 men who broke in were able to force the ghost sequence out of the owner when the car would not start.
> 
> http://www.clifford.co.uk/ProductPages/ ... kJax5.html


Yes, but to be fair. With people like that not even swallowing your keys every night before bed would help. :lol: 
People need to realise that 99% of the "anti theft" equipment is there to stop a petty car thief (small time cat burglar who runs the moment he sees porch lights), a druggie looking for lose change in the cup holder and your random vandal.

When someone wants to steal a car. They will steal a car.
Question is: How many additional criminal charges are they ready/desperate enough to incur to do that? Is getting charged for aggravated assault worth it for a car?


----------



## Gixxer123 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know what you mean, your better off letting them have the car than get charged for sorting the thieves out.

If someone breaks into my house they have my Mrs to deal with, they would wish they hadn't bothered. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Many moons ago my mate installed a household three pin plug socket under his carpet of his ford escort in the ignition circuit, he carried a suitably wired three pin plug that he used to have to plug in before he could start it :mrgreen:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Taylortony said:


> Many moons ago my mate installed a household three pin plug socket under his carpet of his ford escort in the ignition circuit, he carried a suitably wired three pin plug that he used to have to plug in before he could start it :mrgreen:


 :lol: :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
It would certainly be required nowadays if he still owned it.
Hoggy. :lol:


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> Yes, but to be fair. With people like that not even swallowing your keys every night before bed would help. :lol:
> People need to realise that 99% of the "anti theft" equipment is there to stop a petty car thief (small time cat burglar who runs the moment he sees porch lights), a druggie looking for lose change in the cup holder and your random vandal.
> 
> When someone wants to steal a car. They will steal a car.


+1,000,000


----------



## FULLBORE01 (Jun 17, 2018)

Never fit a ghost. Me and my brother had one. He had a 2017 rs3. Lived in a first floor flat behing electric gates with his wife and a 6 month old and a 2 yr old. One night last summer stirring thought he heard his rs3 start up then cut out (ghost). Deep sleeper and lived on a carriageway so thought nothing of it. Little while later his wife wakes up to a fucking balaclava wearing scumbags torch light in her face.between her and her kids! 
Well dazed and confused she wakes my brother to say someones in the house. He jumps up. By the time he runs into the livingroom the scumbag is already back down the ladder of their balcony. He looks out and all 4 doors are open.4 balaclava wearing scumbags down there. Interior light off. Baby seats thrown out into the car park and the electric gates rammed open with a brand new bmw estate. Well, again, the car wouldnt start with the key. So all 4 bust into the flat main door. Then come up the stairway. They pry his front door open. Luckily he wedged the door closed with his foot and the wall behind him. They could only get it open a few inches. After a minute of him shoutin at them the got spooked and left.

He moved asap and never stayed there again.

All of that vould of been prevented. That ghost immobiliser caused that. They were coming for him and his family. He would of had to go down there to disable it and god knows what they would of done. They give zero fucks. They will take the car at all costs. A car can be replaced. A family member cannot.

I had my ghost disabled straight away. Id rather them just take it. Fighting back is not tough. Its stupidity.

Ghost immobilisers risk your and your families safety.

Sorry for the essay, but this story needs to be told


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

The whole point of these security systems is to create barriers, the more barriers put up mean the less likely you are from getting your pride and joy stolen. However there is always that small percentage that will go to all that length to take your car, if it comes to that then just give them what they want. End of. Fighting back is down to you but understand the consequences.

That experience you shared doesn't put me off the slightest, i will always have a ghost system on my cars as from what you've said proves it's done it's job.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Macauley said:


> The whole point of these security systems is to create barriers, the more barriers put up mean the less likely you are from getting your pride and joy stolen.......


Ummmm..... I think the point was at the increased cost of meeting the scumbags who have gone equipped knowing they should 100% get a car they need for some job, and then being thwarted by some unanticipated security measure. But you pays your money and you make your own choices based on your perceived risk of these things happening.

I have a friend who had gunmen turn up at his house and demand the keys to his Scooby. They didn't get it, but after that it was straight down the dealers and the car was sold the next day (and at a significant loss) to avoid a repeat. Moving wasn't really an option for him and I'm not sure even it it was if he'd wanted to keep the car. So either way these kind of events can result in you losing the car.

Partly because of the above my personal recommendation for new cars would be a good gap cover policy first, increased security second if you want it.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

all in all, we can say that the ghost immobilizer was effective, all the rest is another story...



FULLBORE01 said:


> Never fit a ghost. Me and my brother had one. He had a 2017 rs3. Lived in a first floor flat behing electric gates with his wife and a 6 month old and a 2 yr old. One night last summer stirring thought he heard his rs3 start up then cut out (ghost). Deep sleeper and lived on a carriageway so thought nothing of it. Little while later his wife wakes up to a fucking balaclava wearing scumbags torch light in her face.between her and her kids!
> Well dazed and confused she wakes my brother to say someones in the house. He jumps up. By the time he runs into the livingroom the scumbag is already back down the ladder of their balcony. He looks out and all 4 doors are open.4 balaclava wearing scumbags down there. Interior light off. Baby seats thrown out into the car park and the electric gates rammed open with a brand new bmw estate. Well, again, the car wouldnt start with the key. So all 4 bust into the flat main door. Then come up the stairway. They pry his front door open. Luckily he wedged the door closed with his foot and the wall behind him. They could only get it open a few inches. After a minute of him shoutin at them the got spooked and left.
> 
> He moved asap and never stayed there again.
> ...


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

This is why I suggested a car jacking disabler. You let them take the car from your property or as is happening more frequently someone bumps you slightly in traffic and then takes the keys by force once you have stopped. Let them drive off, call the police, activate car jack disabler once they are a mile away. Car comes to a halt with lights flashing and horn going. 
This is safer than ghost IMO.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmmm. So what's the legal situation on that if you activate the disabler while the car is descending a steep hill and they lose the servo to the brakes or the power steering stops as they are going round a sharp bend. Are you liable for any deaths or injury that arise as a result. 
You don't know where they are or what the conditions are when you activate that disabler.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

I saw an article on the web about car thefts, the latest is they stick an empty plastic bottle between the offside wing arch and tyre, as you pull off it makes a horrendus noise that makes you stop, hop out and walk around the other side to see what is wrong, they then hop into your car if you have left the door open and the keys in the ignition and drive off.


----------



## Gixxer123 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you get a branded tracker, with the disable function only the police can authorise the deactivation of the car. Once these systems are triggered you cant see your carr on the apps the company is provide anymore aswell, so you are relianton the police chasing after your car and returning it to you.

However, I have a small fleet at work and I install into each car a fleet tracker, obviously I tell the driver and.sign the car. But. If you want a stealth system go to tracker shop and order a fleet track about £100.00. Hardwire it into the car, anyone steals it you can track it live yourself and a bunch of your mates / tell the police.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

As much as we like to bash USA down here at the "old continent". I still got to give it to them. Despite being gun crazy nuts. At least their "you come to my house, you gets the lead in your back" makes 100% sense. In Europe you might end up being sued by the fucker who entered your house (even if he was armed) if you managed to hurt him during your defense.

We really out to make a law that doesn't protect criminals so much :?


----------

